# Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Ich hab mir vor Weihnachten eine SSD gegönnt, genauer gesagt die 830 von Samsung (128 GB) und seit dem habe ich immer mal wieder einen freeze... vollkommen sporadisch....heute waren es erst wieder 4 Stück und nun ist das maß bei mir voll 

Da ich sonst nichts an meinem system geändert habe, außer einen dark wings lüfter den nich noch probeweise eingebaut habe.... Sollte es doch definitiv an der SSD liegen.

Mein System ist:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus M3N-HT Deluxe (nforce 780a chipsatz)
8 GB 1066er GSkill rams
GTX 460
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro
die besagte SSD
ne zustäzliche Spinpoint F3 ist es glaub ich mit 500 GB
LG DVD Laufwerk, BluRay Laufwerk von Plextor (beide S-ATA)
Und für ausreichend Lüftung ist gesorgt, Noctua und Be Quiet Lüfter

Windows Einstellungen habe ich so getätigt wie hier für eine SSD empfohlen wird, gibt es ja ne anleitung hier dazu... Hätte ich noch was anderes beachten müssen? Eventuell eine einstellung im bios falsch gesetzt oder erst ein firmware update für die ssd (da dachte ich mir, die werden schon keinen beta schrott unter den mann bringen^^)?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem wüsste? Auf Bluescreens bin ich schon gestoßen, aber nicht auf freezes im bezug mit der SSD die ich habe.

Ich hab mal etwas über Probleme mit nforce chipsätzen gelesen, aber da war nur von alten ohne IGP die rede...Ergo fällt meiner da raus?

Vielen Dank schonmal

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## MichuG (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Hi

es liegt eindeutig daran, dass Samsung noch kein Firmware-Update rausgebracht hat, um die SSD mit deinem nForce Chipsatz kompatibel zu machen. Du bist nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem und auch OCZ SSDs hatten die gleiche Macke, dort wurde aber inzwischen ein Update rausgehauen.
Mein einziger Ratschlag... SSD raus und abwarten (oder umtauschen)... am Besten ne Beschwerde an Samsung richten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Ok danke für die Antwort.

Ist ja eine bescheidene Aussicht 

Kann man den ein Firmwareupdate später auch bei laufendem Betrieb machen oder gehn dadurch die Daten auf der SSD verloren?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

wir haben ja gleich gesagt, nimm eine crucial


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



dj*viper schrieb:


> wir haben ja gleich gesagt, nimm eine crucial



Ich glaube ich hatte keinen Kaufthread 

Und die haben keine Probleme mit Nforce Brettern?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



> Ich glaube ich hatte keinen Kaufthread


hätte ja sein können 


> Und die haben keine Probleme mit Nforce Brettern?


nope, die m4 macht keine probleme. egal welches board oder chipsatz. m4 ist am zuverlässigsten, was das angeht


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Mal schaun ich setzt mein System nochmal frisch auf, hab gerade herausgefunden, dass ich die ahcp einstellung oder wie die heißt wohl doch nicht ausgewählt hatte und jetzt fährt der rechner nimmer hoch... Ich hoffe zutiefst das es daran lag


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

meinst im bios? ahci ? ja den sollte man schon aktivieren bevor man windows installiert 
sonst fährt windows nicht mehr hoch. nur noch mit aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Genau das meine ich, ich dachte eig. ich hätte es ausgewählt gehabt 

Naja jetzt ist es schon zu spät, aber zum Glück dauert das mit ner ssd nicht alzulange 

Meinst das könnte mein Problem lösen?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

"könnte" ist das richtige wort 
das hauptproblem liegt immer noch am board, der nforce chipsatz...
hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Was ist den eig. das genaue Problem mit dem Nforce Chipsatz? Den so wie ich das gelesen habe, tritt das ja nicht bei allen auf?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

es liegt an der kompatibilität der treiber und der fw der ssd. wenn die nicht harmonieren, dann kommt sowas zustande.
das der fehler nicht bei allen auftritt ist normal, denn nicht jedes system ist gleich. es gibt immer irgendwelche kleinigkeiten, die das system "verunreinigen"...


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Ich hoff mal ich hab Glück, werd mich dann mal wieder zu Wort melden, wenn hoffentlich nach der Neuinstallation keine Freezes mehr auftreten


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

good luck 

ansonsten auf ein fw update warten oder wenns geht umtauschen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Dankeschön


ich hab den Rechner jetzt mal neu aufgesetzt und seitdem muss ich immer die Boot CD beim hochfahren eingelegt haben... Was an den AHCI liegt, muss ich da noch etwas einstellen, damit das aufhört? Weil das ist einfach nur nervig


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

LOL?!
das problem kenn ich so noch garnicht 
wir haben alle AHCI aktiviert und da muss keine cd eingelegt sein.
glaub da ist irgendwas durcheinander gekommen. 
hast du bei der installation noch andere laufwerke dran gehabt?


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Ja klar waren noch andere Laufwerke mit angeschlossen, ich stöpsel die doch nicht alle ab und danach wieder ran...

Aber da der Rechner wieder 2 mal gefreezt ist, fliegt die SSD nun raus und geht wieder zurück... hab die schnauze voll bin doch kein betatester...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

also ich stöpsel alles raus. weil so probleme auftauchen können...


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



dj*viper schrieb:


> also ich stöpsel alles raus. weil so probleme auftauchen können...


 
Hatte ich bei normalen Festplatten nie...

Von daher ist das einfach nur ein rießen fail, was Samsung da mit ihrer ssd abliefert  Zumal die andere Platte auch ne Samsung ist 

Mir kommt aufjedenfall kein Samsung Produkt mehr ins Haus, ist ja nicht so das es tausend verschiedene Chipsatzhersteller gibt... es gibt sage und schreibe 3 große... und da ich kein Bord habe, welches erst vor 2 Wochen erschienen ist, kann man doch erwarten, dass alles reibungslos funktioniert...

Wenn ich nur neue Hardware hätte, hätte ich Verständnis dafür, wenn nicht gleich alles funktioniert, aber so nicht


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

ja dann weg damit und hol dir ne m4.
und dann hoffen, daß es da keine probleme gibt


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ja dann weg damit und hol dir ne m4.
> und dann hoffen, daß es da keine probleme gibt


 
Nächstes Jahr zu Weihnachten vielleicht 

Vorerst hab ich genug von SSDs und ständig das System frisch aufzusetzen... ich hab auch noch andere dinge zu tun


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

du gibts ja schnell auf 
na dann noch nen guten rutsch


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



dj*viper schrieb:


> du gibts ja schnell auf
> na dann noch nen guten rutsch


 
Das nicht, aber man hat ja leider nicht unendlich Urlaub und noch genug andere Dinge zu tun... 

Vielen Dank dir auch 

Vielleicht rutsch ich ja auf ner M4 aus


----------



## MichuG (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Crucial M4 - Bluescreens und Startprobleme - News bei GameStar.de

Sorry, aber hatte grade nur GameStar Link parat... also der M4 wuerd ich auch nicht meine sensiblen Daten anvertrauen... SSDs sind nunmal leider noch nicht das Gruene vom Ei.... oder so....


----------



## thom_cat (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

ssds funktionieren eigentlich recht gut wenn man bedenkt wie lange oder besser wie kurz sie erst auf dem markt sind.
auch hdds funktionieren alles andere als fehlerfrei, von daher...


----------



## eXILe (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

erstmal ein frohes neues jahr zusammen 

also ich hab auch die samsung 830 mit 128 gb ... und ich muss sagen, super ding. aber gut, ich hab nen amd chipsatz (sb850). den vorschlag von dj*viper würd ich echt berücksichtigen, also der mit den laufwerken abstecken, die nicht zur installation gebraucht werden. es braucht nur auf einer "alten" platte noch irgendwo ein master boot sektor sein und schon hast den salat.

dennoch dir viel erfolg mit der ssd!! hoff samsung bringt bald ein fw update raus, dass du auch in den genuss kommst 
achja, des programm von samsung, magican ssd (oder so ähnlich) ist nicht schlecht. da kannst durch paar klicks dein windows 7 ssd tauglich machen (defrag abstellen, sucheinstellungen ändern, usw.). kann ich nur empfehlen. hatte alles davor per "hand" gemacht, bis ich gemerkt hab, hoppala, da gibts ja ein tool 

schönen tag euch!


----------



## dgcss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Würde auch die "Alten Platten" mal abziehen. Hatte vor kurzem bei einer "Alten (3/4 Jahr)"  Platte paar defekte Sektoren zuviel & nen Kleinen HC (war nicht hörbar. sys hing aber ab und an 2-3 sec) sodass mein Sys mir deshalb auch ab und an mal BlueScreens geschmissen hatte. HDD ausgebaut und zur RMA verschickt und seid dem nie wieder Probs gehabt.

Versuch kostet nichts und ein Kabel abziehen dauert in der Regel 2-4 sek, ausser du warst mal im Sägewerk tätig und hast wärend der Arbeitszeit gepennt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



eXILe schrieb:


> erstmal ein frohes neues jahr zusammen



Danke dir auch 



eXILe schrieb:


> den vorschlag von dj*viper würd ich echt berücksichtigen, also der mit den laufwerken abstecken, die nicht zur installation gebraucht werden. es braucht nur auf einer "alten" platte noch irgendwo ein master boot sektor sein und schon hast den salat.



Seh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein... zudem hab ich das sys auch nicht nur einmal formatiert  Zudem hab ich die SSD schon wieder zurückgeschickt... auf so mist hab ich echt keine lust... so halbfertige produkte auf den markt werfen 




eXILe schrieb:


> dennoch dir viel erfolg mit der ssd!! hoff samsung bringt bald ein fw update raus, dass du auch in den genuss kommst
> achja, des programm von samsung, magican ssd (oder so ähnlich) ist nicht schlecht. da kannst durch paar klicks dein windows 7 ssd tauglich machen (defrag abstellen, sucheinstellungen ändern, usw.). kann ich nur empfehlen. hatte alles davor per "hand" gemacht, bis ich gemerkt hab, hoppala, da gibts ja ein tool



Wie gesagt, bis die ein update raus bringen, bin ich wahrscheinlich schon alt....
Ich hatte, dass auch alles von Hand eingestellt gehabt^^ Das tool mag ja nice sein, aber funktioniert hat die platte leider trotzdem nicht...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe seit 2tagen auch die 128gb 830series. Super ding. Rennt wie sau. Ahci eingestellt und meine anderen hdds entfernt (strom/sata)
Keine probleme. 

Also du musst unbedingt deine anderen festplatten entfernen sonst kann es natürlich solche probleme geben. Das mit der w7 dvd einlegen ist doch logisch...du musst deine ssd an erster stelle im bios setzen bei der boot reihenfolge..sonst geht das nicht.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

leute, das thema ist doch schon längst gegessen!

*der TE hat keine SSD mehr....*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2012)

Ich musste es mal los werden 

Er muss doch nicht die schöne ssd schlecht reden .....hätte er sich vorher besser informiert dann würde sie bestimmt noch schön in seinem pc werkeln


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

der TE hat keine geduld/kein nerv gehabt. ich sag immer: "das problem liegt meistens vor dem monitor"


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also du musst unbedingt deine anderen festplatten entfernen sonst kann es natürlich solche probleme geben. Das mit der w7 dvd einlegen ist doch logisch...du musst deine ssd an erster stelle im bios setzen bei der boot reihenfolge..sonst geht das nicht.



Kriegst du auch Geld von Samsung dafür... Sorry aber den Mist kannst für dich behalten

Bootreihenfolge war DVD Laufwerk und dann SSD und ich hab das Windows nicht nur einmal neu aufgesetzt. Und als ob das die Freezes hervorgerufen hat, dass ich die andere Samsung Platte noch angeschloßen hatte



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Er muss doch nicht die schöne ssd schlecht reden .....hätte er sich vorher besser informiert dann würde sie bestimmt noch schön in seinem pc werkeln



Hätte Samsung dazugeschrieben, dass ihre SSD mit Nforce Chipsätzen nicht harmoniert hätte ich es wohl gewusst... Aber das haben sie nicht, woher soll man dann also wissen, dass es mit der Samsung SSD auch Probleme gibt?

Deine Unqualifizierten Beiträge, kannst du gerne für dich behalten!




dj*viper schrieb:


> der TE hat keine geduld/kein nerv gehabt. ich sag immer: "das problem liegt meistens vor dem monitor"



Ja, vor den Monitoren der Samsung Mitarbeiter.

Ist heut schon der 1 April


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Hättest du dich vorher schlau gelesen dann hättest das mit den Nforce Chipsätzen gewusst 




> Deine Unqualifizierten Beiträge, kannst du gerne für dich behalten!


 
das sagst du...????? der einfach alle hdds an der strippe lässt obwohl du eine neue platte mit windows installierst


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Ne Crucial m4 kommt nun auch nicht mehr in Frage, oder?

@ Evgasüchtiger

Hast du auch was von EVGA?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte vor meiner pov nur evga grakas. Die nächste wird auch wieder eine. Die pov habe ich genommen weil sie die plantine der 580 hat samt stromversorgung


----------



## MichuG (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Mal ne andere Frage... der Chip den du hast, der unterstuetzt gar keine SSDs mit SATA3, egal von welchem Hersteller, oder? Ich versuch mich grade nochmehr mit dem nForce Thema zu beschaeftigen, da man bei Samsung meint, dass es eher ein Problem des Boards ist als ein Problem der Firmware... so von wegen alte nForce boards und alte Treiber sind schuld, dass da was falsch laeuft...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hättest du dich vorher schlau gelesen dann hättest das mit den Nforce Chipsätzen gewusst



Bei einem neuen Produkt kann man erwarten, dass Fehler welche bei alten Produkten aufgetreten sind ausgemerzt wurden (wenn du mal googeln würdest, würdest du feststellen, dass der Fehler ziemlich alt ist)... Aber das ist wohl zu viel für deinen Horizont... 

Ist ja auch schwer für einen Hersteller, sowas mit in die Produktbeschreibung zu nehmen, dass der Betrieb mit Nforce Chipsatz nicht möglich ist...

Sowas gehört zu einem guten Service dazu!




Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das sagst du...????? der einfach alle hdds an der strippe lässt obwohl du eine neue platte mit windows installierst



Dann google mal du Kasper  Andere empfehlen das sogar, dass man die Platte dran lässt... Aber hauptsach einen auf dicke Hose machen was 

Aber immer das gleiche hier, nur weil du die SSD verbaut hast, ist es natürlich das beste was es gibt und alle haben keine Ahnung... Erbärmlich ist das, wie manche User hier immer ihre Hardware verteidigen müssen


----------



## Resident-Evil (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Sorry muss mich mal einschalten!



Aber immer das gleiche hier schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine Samsung SSD 830 256GB verbaut und bin vollstens zufrieden! Ich habe mich aber auch im Vorfeld über meinen Chipsatz -  verschiedene SSD's - Installation - usw. informiert/gegoogelt und wusste deswegen was ich kaufe!
> Das sollte man bei Hardware schonmal machen! Auch ich habe alle HDD's ausgezogen. Wird zu 99,9% empfohlen wie auch eine Neuinstallation von Win7 empfohlen wird!
> 
> Deswegen muss ich Evgasüchtiger rechtgeben.
> ...


----------



## Tommy24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Hallo,

ich hatte für meine Eltern auch genannte SSD gekauft. Eingebaut, Windows 7 (64Bit) CD rein und dann kam gleich der erste Freeze. 
Das Mainboard ist ein ASRock ALiveNF6G-DVI ( ASRock > Products > ALiveNF6G-DVI ) mit Nvidia Chipsatz.
Im Bios wird sie einwandfrei erkannt, aber ich konnte nirgends den AHCI-Modus aktivieren, also wurde die Platte beim hochfahren als IDE angezeigt. Ein BIOS-Update brachte den Modus auch nicht zum Vorschein.
Ich hatte das alte Betriebssystem sicherheitshalber auf der HDD gelassen. Da wird die Platte erkannt und ich konnte sie Formatieren und darauf zugreifen. Aber im beigefügten Tool "Samsung SSD Magician" kann ich sie für ein Firmwareupdate nicht auswählen (no Samsung device detectet). 
Jetzt habe ich sie zuhause und wollte ein Firmwareupdate an meinen Rechner machen.
Wisst ihr ob das Problem mit den NVidia Chipsätzen mittlerweile per Firmware behoben ist und das die Platte auf oben genannten Mainboard dann läuft?

LG


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Habe den Weg hier her über Google gefunden. Habe das gleiche Problem. Sporadische Freez von 5-10 sek.. Habe 2 mal Samsung 830 jeweils mit 64 GB. Aktuellste FW ist auf beiden installiert.

Hatte vorher zwei Super Talent SSDs mit denen ich nie Probleme hatte. Ich habe beide schon formatiert, in anderen Systemen eingebaut und dort konnte ich jeweils den gleichen Fehler beobachten. Auf allen PCs läuft Win7 Ultimate. Ich habe auch wieder die Super Talent SSDs eingebaut, danach wieder alles in Ordnung. Kann also nur an den Samsung SSDs liegen. Im Gegensatz zu den Super Talent SSDs haben die Samung nochmal einen zusätzlichen Cache, ich vermute glatt, das es daran liegt. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht.


----------



## crusher152 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*

Hallo,

ich hab die selbe SSD und genau das gleiche Problem gehabt. Früher auf meinem alten PC und jetzt auf meinem neu zusassemen gebauten PC, aber diesmal wusste ich wie man ihn beheben kann.

Da ich komischerweise die einfache Lösung des Problems noch nirgends lesen konnte hab ich mich hier extra registriert (Hi erstmal ) damit vielleicht andere die nach dem Problem suchen evtl meine Lösung mal probieren. 

Mir hat sie wie gesagt bei 2 verschiedenen PCs schon geholfen und es war immer das selbe.

Man installiert sich ganz normal alle Treiber vom Board & Co und genau hier liegt das Problem. Fragt mich nicht wieso aber anscheinden mag die Samsung 830 die Board Treiber nicht.

Einfach mal die Standard Windows Treiebr von Microsoft für AHCI / Sata installieren und die Probleme sollten dahin sein.

Wie es dann mit dem Speed Unterschied aussieht weiß ich nicht, finds auch naja sagen wir mal bescheiden von Samsung aber immerhin läufts dann. Wie gesagt bei mir gabs die selben Probleme auf 2 verschiedenen Systemen und immer hat das geholfen.

Würde mich freuen zu hören ob es für dich / euch oder jemanden auch geholfen hat. Zusätzlich hab ich noch in der Energieverwaltung ausgeschaltet das sich die Festplatten ausschalten können aber weiß nicht ob das unbedingt muss, wird wohl nur am Treiber liegen.


----------



## Core #1 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nach SSD Kauf ständig Freezes (Samsung 830)*



crusher152 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Standard Windows Treiebr von Microsoft für AHCI / Sata installieren und die Probleme sollten dahin sein.



Könntest du die verlinken? Danke, ich mag die Microsoft Page überhaupt nicht bzw. werde da nie richtig fündig.


----------

